
What an online bank statement could be - lededje
http://ledger.likeminded.io/#/
======
lededje
Description: A hack from a hackathon that melds intercom.io with
getmondo.co.uk.

There are filters on the left hand side you can play with to refine the
transaction list, or use the hot filters available on field hover to see
transactions like that one.

